# TUG Turns 29 this month!



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2022)

29 years ago this month my father and a group of other Timeshare Owners began to organize what was originally a Prodigy Bulletin Board System (where TUGBBS came from) composed of a handful of Timeshare owners discussion resorts and Timesharing, into what we now call TUG.

TUG was/is actually one of the very first commercial sites on the Internet and the very first website period relating to Timeshares!  TUG is older than any other Timeshare website (and the vast majority of ALL websites period!)

Over the last three decades, TUG has helped tens of thousands of timeshare owners, many to this day remain to pass on the gift of knowledge they likely received themselves many moons ago through the various websites and TUGBBS forum installations we have had over the years.

Millions of dollars worth of timeshares sold and rented by TUGGERS, topping 60 million to date!

the stat we are most proud of though is the more than $19 Million dollars worth of money saved just from folks finding TUG in time to discover the resale market....and thats only since we started keeping track of the numbers a few years ago!

More than that though is the unimaginable value of information passed on and learned year after year through nothing more than timeshare owners helping each other understand and best use this product that comes with no instruction manual. I have even heard in the past TUG is the "owners manual" for Timeshares, and believe it to be true to this day.

This community is truly one of a kind, providing folks lucky enough to find it a place they can truly get help and advice without having to worry about being scammed or ripped off!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday, TUG!  1993 was also the year I retired from my Navy career.  Who knew where we'd be, all these years later?  

Thanks, Brian, to you, your Dad, and everyone else who helped make TUG into what it is today.  I have gained a tremendous amount from spending time here, and I want to think I've been able to give some back, and to definitely pay it forward.  

Here's to many more successful years!

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 10, 2022)

Happy Birthday, to TUG! Thanks to your father and to all old Tuggers; who had a vision to introduce this website to the general timeshare  public.

Wishing TUG, 29 more years of helping timeshare owners. Just remember this.

”Knowledge is Power.” By Bacon.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 10, 2022)

I think it was about 1997 that I joined TUG.  Of course that was a few technology iterations ago.  What is this the 3rd BBS incarnation or is it the 4th or more?  I think this is the 3rd for me.


----------



## amycurl (Oct 10, 2022)

Ah, the early 90s, when only college students had email (like the mid-aughts, when only college students had Facebook,) and only them and few others had internet access beyond what AOL provided. *sips Ensure* I remember Prodigy, too. 

If you've not seen it, Brian, I think you would love the show Halt and Catch Fire, which is really about the early days of personal computing and the rise of the internet.


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2022)

Congratulations and Happy Birthday TUG!!!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 10, 2022)

Congrats Brian!  Wow, one year away from the big 3-0!   We'll have to do something special next year for the big anniversary LOL. Were it not for TUG I would not have rescinded my initial timeshare purchase back in June 2018 - so I'm especially thankful to have found TUG when I did - and for those who were patient with me during my fledgling timeshare days!   Looking forward to another 29 years!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 10, 2022)

will absolutely have to have a very cool 30th celebration somehow!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## emeryjre (Oct 11, 2022)

I came in late, but the information put together by the the pioneers was invaluable in my timeshare education.  Congratulations to all.  A great resource for the past 29 years.  To 29 more (at least)!!


----------



## LMD (Oct 11, 2022)

I think I first stumbled upon TUG in 1999 around the time I purchased my first timeshare (in South Africa) 
I have learned so much from this site! Such a great resource!


----------



## lockewong (Oct 12, 2022)

Thank you to you and to your father.  I, like the other posters, am still learning from this fabulous site.  Forever grateful!  I started looking in 2005 but really, really had to get up-to-speed when my husband wanted to buy from HGVC.  I had no clue and we were past the rescission.  Your team of moderators and Review Crew are awesome, too.  Thank you all!


----------



## RX8 (Oct 17, 2022)

_Happy birthday TUG!  I am relatively new to TUG, joined back in 2011 as I started researching timeshares. Thanks to TUG’s advice, what I ended up purchasing (1.5 years after joining TUG) was exactly what we needed. As a result I am a happy resale timeshare owner after 10 years of owning.   

Card is in the mail _


----------



## silentg (Oct 17, 2022)

I remember TUG from those 29 year ago emails. You have done a great job keeping this site user friendly and full of good advice . Congratulations on 29 TUG Years!


----------



## AnnaS (Oct 17, 2022)

Thank you Brian and your dad.  Congratulations and Happy Birthday TUG!


----------



## pittle (Oct 31, 2022)

TUG was on the prodigy system when I found it.  Fern Modena told me about it.  We both owned at the Imperial Hawaii in Honolulu.  That was our first timeshare - bought it in April 1991.  Since then we have bought and sold several.  

I sure have learned a lot from the other members over the years. I check it at least once a day.    There are a lot of great folks on TUG.  Some I have met in person and others I have had some great private conversations with and others I love to read their comments.

Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday.   I think I must have found Tug in it's early days after I bought my first 2 timeshares at full price.  I began reading,asking questions and learning from TUG posters.
I also began saving money and learning how to use what I owned better.  So TUG thank you,Happy Birthday, and keep up the good work.  Because of TugI have saved friends and strangers thousands of dollars and headaches that follow.  I have and continue to spread the word of TUG and it's fantastic members.


----------



## timsi (Nov 2, 2022)

Happy Birthday! 

In business the first 29 years are more difficult. The next 29 just joy and fun


----------

